# IASCA Vacaville......



## NismoV35 (Aug 30, 2008)

IASCA schedule says August 29 IASCA comp in Vacaville, Ca @ Audio Xperts.... Is this Real? I don't see Todd SoCalSQ listing this or promoting?


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

never believe the iasca website. they get alot of stuff wrong....like scores and dates


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

BigRed said:


> never believe the iasca website. they get alot of stuff wrong....like scores and dates


The IASCA site also says Huntington Beach August 8th.


----------



## 03blueSI (Feb 5, 2006)

Heres to hoping. That may give me time to get a few planned changes completed and possibly enter my 1st comp.


----------



## godfathr (Jun 22, 2009)

Its real guys! I booked it about a month ago and it took Todd and IASCA this long to post it. I am an old school IASCA guy, (92 Western Regional Champion Pro Class 101-250), and I am looking forward to gettin back in this competition thing. The new rules are definitly better than they used to be. I have also been petitioning other dealers that I know in Nor Cal and I think you'll be seeing a lot more shows in Nor Cal in the future. I'll be at the Santa Rosa show next weekend with another Nor Cal dealer and I'll have flyers for my show. If we can get enough interest I'd like to host another Judges Training here in Nor Cal. We need at least 10 people to make it worth Todds time and effort so hit me up at the show or you can contact me at my shop Audio Xperts in Vacaville.
Visit Audio Xperts - Vacaville - Northern California's Mobile Audio, Video, & Navigation Xperts! for all my contact info. 
We are also currently builing a couple of pretty crazy competition cars, so be on the lookout! A Mercedes with the Focal Utopia 3-way components and a ton of Zapco power!!! plus our Scion XA demo car with a complete makeover incuding an IASCA SQC system as well as bass for our bassheads out there!
Peace 
GF


----------

